# Pregnant goat has no udder yet



## nigerianbreeder (Jan 31, 2013)

My Nigerian doe is suppose to be due the 11th of February. She doesn't look too big and has just loose skin where her udder will develop. When I say this I mean if I go up to her and grab her udder area I can get a hold of udder skin but just looking at her you can't see anything. Should I be concerned that she doesn't have an udder yet? I know she was bred because I brought her over the day before she went in heat and the buck owner said the buck was all her the next day. She also smelled very bucky. Never noticed her go back into heat but them again I haven't been watching for heat signs. Every time I exposed my other doe to the buck rag the preggo one always came over but was never interested. Is their a chance she isn't pregnant? I'm going outside now to get pictures and to feed everyone.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 31, 2013)

Some don't build an udder until the day they have their babies. Every animal is different--even year to year.

My 2006 ewe didn't have an udder at all until she had her lambs last year. This year, she's not due until March 9 but she started an udder a week or two ago. In 2009 and 2010 she uddered up nice and heavy weeks before she lambed. I can't remember when she started building an udder in 2008, though. :/


----------



## G6momma (Jan 31, 2013)

I have two does due in march. One is huge with a very nice udder and the other one is very small and has NO udder. We done blood testing and both tested positive for pregnancy! I have worried myself sick because one is so small with no udder?


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Jan 31, 2013)

I know isn't it frustrating! I hope that she is pregnant with at least one in there. I kind of want it to be a single with a boy. That way I can band him and keep him as a pet


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 31, 2013)

How many times has she freshened?


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Feb 1, 2013)

This is her first time and mine


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 1, 2013)

My first freshener and first ever freshener last started with a very small udder and it came on the last 3 weeks.  This year, her second freshening, her udder is already forming.  

I think you are OK.  How about some pics of your doe to give you something to do


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Feb 1, 2013)

Working on the pictures. I was gonna do it the other day but couldn't find the camera and now its snowing and blowing insanely


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> My first freshener and first ever freshener last started with a very small udder and it came on the last 3 weeks.  This year, her second freshening, her udder is already forming.
> 
> I think you are OK.  How about some pics of your doe to give you something to do


That's why I asked.
Some will really blossom really fast at the end, last week or so.
First freshners in particular don't usually develop much until the end.  We've had some with almost nothing until the last few days


----------



## meme (Feb 1, 2013)

Rachel is an FF, and I thought it would take her a long time to build an udder. However, at a little over 90 days she is HUGE and already has a nice udder forming. Maybe that means we can expect lots of milk....  It is different for every goat though.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks to me like her udder dropped to where a shooter marble would fit in it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 2, 2013)

Hard to say.

You said she would be due Feb 11th?

If you haven't been watching to see if she has been cycling, she may not have settled.

Definitely no udder development there.  You should probably watch her closer to see if she's coming into heat.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I don't think she has come back into heat because when she was in heat before my wether would always get on her and once she was bred he never got on her.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't imagine she is pregnant if that is the only time she was exposed to a buck.   I have never seen a doe that close to kidding with no udder development. Boy, that is a hard one to tell.  Something about her vulva does look pregnant. She does look a little round, but unless she was exposed to a buck later on, I think she is open.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Feb 3, 2013)

I keep doubting it too. When ever she walks around it kind of looks like there might be one kind of hitting her side. Guess I'll just wait a couple weeks and report back to you guys.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok update. She has a clear thick fluid on her lady parts and they look sunken in. Her teats look bigger than the last picture and they are redish. I'm gonna go back out and take pictures.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Feb 10, 2013)

One thing I noticed, too, with my ff's is that with all the long fluffy hair I couldn't see the udder development that was happening. When I did a pre-birth shave I was startled at the udders that were there, although there wasn't much to speak of until a couple of days before delivery.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Feb 11, 2013)

I also noticed her doing a decent amount of stretching yesterday and hunching her back.


----------

